# NX Site?



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

OK nitrous express claims to have a kit for any car in producition ever... soo i was looking around for a site with all these "Kits" and i cant find n e thing except fuel injected and hondas lol does anyone know a hotline or a webite with the carb. kits? They do claim that they have them...


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

ok no one knows anything?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sparky828 said:


> OK nitrous express claims to have a kit for any car in producition ever... soo i was looking around for a site with all these "Kits" and i cant find n e thing except fuel injected and hondas lol does anyone know a hotline or a webite with the carb. kits? They do claim that they have them...


How about picking up the phone and calling NX to see what they recommend?


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

u have their number? cause i asked for that as well in the post...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sparky828 said:


> u have their number? cause i asked for that as well in the post...


Honestly man it took me less than 10 seconds to find it on their web-site. If you want to figure this out you can start by getting the number from their site...


----------

